# Flicker Shad FO Saugeye



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

A shade under 23inches on blk/gld Flicker Shad


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> Would like to get into trolling. Do you ever troll with the flicker Shad or as your name suggests are you primarily a bank fisher?


 I'm primarily a bank fisherman and wading but I've caught some nice fish on Flickershads theydo seem to get out of tune alot


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice Fish!


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

RiparianRanger said:


> Preferred color flicker Shad?


 I throw the blk/gld alot but I have more in that color since I got them for 1.28 at KMart


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Beastly! Thanks for sharing. Black/Gold strikes again!!


----------

